# Looking for jet boat shuttle Hells Canyon for backpacking



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a ride from Pittsburgh upriver to allow for a hike back. Anyone know of an affordable option? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Bring a handle of booze and flag down a jet boat, somebody will stop. I'd avoid the tour boats, though.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

cosurfgod said:


> I have a Prijon Creeker and it is an awsome creek boat....in fact I have one for sale. I bought a new creek boat and I will sell mine for $220.00. It is in excellent condition and just a fantastic boat. If you are interest I am in Durango and you can give me a call at 970-375-2980 or 1-800-784-0540 (during business hours) or give me an e-mail at [email protected]. Good luck!
> 
> Taylor


Love that might just try it! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Remember that there are a fair amount of motor free days on hells.. Make sure you don't plan on catching a ride on one of those.


----------

